# was COLD last night



## cruzn57 (Dec 10, 2012)

32 this am  when I got up,
heck its still 32 now , 1 hr later!
good excuse to do nothing, OH darn.......
i use that excuse everyday! 
ok,
I'll think of a new one,


----------



## Chris (Dec 10, 2012)

It's chilly here to but not that bad.


----------



## Otahyoni (Dec 10, 2012)

It's been 29-30° here all day...


----------



## Chris (Dec 10, 2012)

It was a chilly 75 this afternoon.


----------



## havasu (Dec 10, 2012)

Yep, burr...I believe we hit 80 in my parts today. Of course, I went shopping for shorts but all the stores said, "Sir, it is winter, we don't sell shorts until the springtime." Idiots must live in a bubble!


----------



## Chris (Dec 10, 2012)

I have the same problem, I need some new shorts and flip flops and all I can buy is jeans and sweaters.


----------



## Otahyoni (Dec 11, 2012)

25° this morning... brrrrr


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 11, 2012)

29 balmy degrees here in middle TN. 70 last sunday.


----------



## Chris (Dec 11, 2012)

About 55 here this morning.


----------



## cruzn57 (Dec 15, 2012)

last night,  didn't stay, 
but all around us are  snow covered mountains. looks pretty,
got the heater running,  and pot of coffee perking,
 ( with Bailey's and Kahula both sitting on the counter)

I'M READY !!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 15, 2012)

cruzn57 said:


> last night,  didn't stay,
> but all around us are  snow covered mountains. looks pretty,
> got the heater running,  and pot of coffee perking,
> ( with Bailey's and Kahula both sitting on the counter)
> ...



You sure live the good life, I hope you know.


----------



## cruzn57 (Dec 16, 2012)

I feel  most of us here, DO live a good life, 
maybe not  the best, but in general, pretty good!
its all in how you perceive it! 

Thanks,  and the door is always  open......

( and we'll leave the light on) LOL


----------



## cruzn57 (Dec 19, 2012)

was 32 at 5:30. now 2 hrs later  , its still 32. cars are covered in light dusting of snow,   and dogs won't go out to pee, ( can't blame em)
heater is running steady,  coffee is hot, ( mama's not) 
for you guys used to this kinda weather, BRRRRRRRR
 for us sissy's,  I'M cold!


----------



## Chris (Dec 19, 2012)

It got down to about 35 here last night. For So Cal that's cold.


----------



## cruzn57 (Dec 20, 2012)

I am officially  in hibernation until it gets warmer,
this is BS,  was 25 this am, 
that is not fit for man or beast, ( not sure which one I am) 
now 3 hrs later its 27 , 
 somebody needs to speak with the weather guys and 
let them know this cold crap  doesn't work,
 I live where its "supposed" to be warm, 
and don't get me started on "global warming" !!!!!

where my blanky and my beer?


----------



## Chris (Dec 21, 2012)

It should be whiskey in this weather.


----------



## Trophyman (Dec 22, 2012)

Yea--had to cover the fruit trees last night. Got down to 30 this morning with wind chill in the 20. Now THAT is cold for Florida. This is why I left up north. May be time to look at the Keys


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 23, 2012)

26 when I climbed up the ladder of the deer stand yesterday morning with a light southwest breeze. I didn't get cold but wore all the clothes I took with me. My new gloves/mittens that I got from Bass Pro Shop last week with last years gift card worked really well. I love cold frosty mornings, funny though, as soon as deer season is over, I'm over cold weather


----------



## Chris (Dec 23, 2012)

I probably should have covered my fruit trees.


----------



## havasu (Dec 23, 2012)

I have an orange tree which is loaded with navel oranges right now. What happens now that we were hit with a few freezing nights? Are they still good to pick?


----------



## Chris (Dec 23, 2012)

Mine are usually fine it just effects the tree itself. When mine freezes those branches will loose all their leaves, sometimes they grow next year sometimes they don't. I have a blood orange tree that is loaded right now, I am thinking I will pick a bunch of them and juice em.


----------



## Trophyman (Dec 25, 2012)

havasu said:


> I have an orange tree which is loaded with navel oranges right now. What happens now that we were hit with a few freezing nights? Are they still good to pick?



Yea--you can check to see if they got any freeze. You really need to check early in the morning of the freeze. Just cut the top out of one and see if there is a light coating of frost. That time passed, cut the top 3rd off the orange and look to see it it is starting to dry out. 

If you think that any have been hit with frost, pick them NOW and juice em. The won't be worth eating in a week or so.

In 2009 I lost 7 navel's, one lemon and a beautiful grapefruit. Coldest it's ever been in this part of Florida. It went down to 21 and never got above freezing for 3 DAYS!!!  I, normally, just throw water on everything and keep the water running till everything thaws. This time, the water sprayer froze up! 

The layer of ice actually saves the fruit, this time, it was just too much I LOVE citrus. Broke my heart to cut them trees down and pull the stumps. Hurt my wallet when I replaced the following spring too 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


View attachment 4.jpg


----------



## Chris (Dec 26, 2012)

That sucks!, several of my flowers and plants leaves have turned brown and are falling off since it froze last week. I hope the citris made it through, it didn't freeze for very long and those plants still look fine.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 26, 2012)

I lived in Florida in the mid 80's and we had two years in a row of hard freezes. I remember the farmers bulldozing the orange groves in between Ocala and Orlando because they got hurt so bad..


----------



## Trophyman (Dec 26, 2012)

Yea--Most of the citrus groves pulled up stakes in Central Fl and moved south after that. We still have a few in our area, Ocala. but it seems that every year we get more and more nights in the 30's. Still, I wouldn't want to live anyplace else. 

View attachment HORSE IN SUNSET.jpg


----------



## Chris (Dec 26, 2012)

Sure looks like a beautiful place to live.


----------



## cruzn57 (Jan 1, 2013)

gimme back my summers !!!!!!!!!!!
was 20 this am,   the pipes froze,  no water.
 but on good note, no broke pipes!
took over 5 hrs to thaw out, 
pressure pump was working ( gauge had pressure)  but somewhere  between where pipe goes underground, and water heater , it was frozen. 
all exposed pipes are wrapped with insulation, foam and fiberglass.
tonight I'll leave water on slowly.
will that be enough?
1600 gal tank is above ground, so not must I can do there.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 1, 2013)

How warm is it getting in the daytime cruzn?


----------



## cruzn57 (Jan 1, 2013)

45-45  during the day, but had a breeze all day , so wind chill
 was maybe 35?
 its 36 right now ( 6 pm)  and 8 mph wind, went out and shut off out side 
water lines, and found one  split and a mist spraying out.
the drops on the fence were frozen! 

anyone  have any suggestions on how  much water  I should let run tonight?
 hot  or cold? both?


----------



## havasu (Jan 2, 2013)

I heard just a slight trickle out of each should do the job, but this is only what I heard and I am only a flatlander.


----------



## cruzn57 (Jan 2, 2013)

left hot water trickle in far Bathroom,
 and cold water trickle in laundry room,
was 21 when I got up, about 6:30.
 but everything  was working.

please!!!!!!!!!! gimme the heat!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris (Jan 3, 2013)

Just pour some antifreeze in your well, you will be fine.

Winter just got here and I can't wait til summer.


----------



## Trophyman (Jan 3, 2013)

cruzn57 said:


> left hot water trickle in far Bathroom,
> and cold water trickle in laundry room,
> was 21 when I got up, about 6:30.
> but everything  was working.
> ...



When weather calls for below 32, I just fill the tub half way with water (to flush toilets). I keep 2 water tanks covered and where the manifold is above ground, at the well pump, I keep it wrapped and keep a pipe heater on it that senses the temp and comes on when needed. 

I may only need these precautions 2 or 3 times during the winter, but if I don't do it, we'll get another freeze like in 09 and I won't have water for a few days. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Trophyman (Jan 3, 2013)

Was beautiful for 3 days, temps in the high 70's and light breeze.  Today, wake up to misting rain and temps in 50's Not a Florida at all!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 4, 2013)

22* this morning, guess this winter thing is for real...and here to stay a while.


----------



## Trophyman (Jan 4, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> 22* this morning, guess this winter thing is for real...and here to stay a while.



I got an empty room in the shop. Come on down


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 4, 2013)

Trophyman said:


> I got an empty room in the shop. Come on down



Don't tempt me.


----------

